# Little Creatures Stimulus Ipa



## mikem108 (17/4/09)

Got this in the email today , pity it won't make it to Sydney 

To make sure they keep themselves ultra busy, our crazy team of Brewers have come out with a special one off beer.... and what have they done this time I hear you say???

Well, we can tell you it has been christened "The Stimulus IPA".

We're not to sure if this is what Kevin had in mind with his stimulus ideas, but we think this is just what we need at a time like this!

This little beauty is a combo of pale, munich and dark crystal malts to give it a touch of colour and backbone.

The new arrival of hops for the USA spurred on this latest project and are used the whole way through the brewing of this batch. 100% US cascades... hops in the kettle, hops in the whirlpool, hops in the hopback and even some dry-hopping in the fermenter for good measure. 

The brewers vote that it beats that other stimulus package going round, but we'll let you decide....all in all though we think it's a Ruddy Good Deal!

Come on down to the brewery and ask for it fresh out of the tap! ...and for those of you in or around Melbourne, watch out for it at Little Creatures Dining Hall in Fitzroy!


----------



## Fourstar (17/4/09)

Who knows, it make have been kegged last week and be on tap by this weekend. Looks like i might go past the dining hall on the weekend and see if anything has surfaced by then.


----------



## eric8 (17/4/09)

Mmmmmm All Cascade, yummo!! Shame only in WA though


----------



## Fourstar (17/4/09)

eric8 said:


> Mmmmmm All Cascade, yummo!! Shame only in WA though



And Melbourne too!


----------



## mrs eyres (17/4/09)

mikem108 said:


> Got this in the email today , pity it won't make it to Sydney



Saw this in the line up for upcoming beers at the Local Taphouse in Sydney on their blog. YUM, another reason to go there


----------



## Sammus (17/4/09)

I happen to be in Melbourne till next tueday, I plan to make to the LC dining hall at some point. Let's hope its on by then


----------



## .DJ. (17/4/09)

I too read it was going to be at the taphouse in Sydney...


----------



## mschippr (17/4/09)

I was in Perth over the Easter weekend and dropped into the LC brewery to taste a *few*. I tried the stimulus ale and it is a nice drop but a little too hoppy for my liking. I nearly scored a copy of the recipe as it was written up on a notepad behind the counter but i didnt have a pen on me. 

Definatley a great place to visit if you are in Fremantle.


----------



## eric8 (17/4/09)

.DJ. said:


> I too read it was going to be at the taphouse in Sydney...


DJ did they say when it was going to be on? I was thinking of popping in there tonight.


----------



## Katherine (17/4/09)

whaooooooooo! looks like my kind of beer... Cant talk Lloydie into going tonight... 8.00am pretty early to talk beer to him.. but tommorow for sure...


----------



## chappo1970 (17/4/09)

WHAT ABOUT BRISVEGAS???? <_< 

Told ya social vacuum.......


----------



## Supra-Jim (17/4/09)

Chappo said:


> WHAT ABOUT BRISVEGAS???? <_<
> 
> Told ya social vacuum.......



Airfares to Melb are cheap Chappo, plus i'm sure you could work out some sort of sleeping arrangement with Ed the Dog (Brewing Assistant and Chief Security Officer)at our place if you do make it down.

:icon_cheers: SJ


----------



## eamonnfoley (17/4/09)

Had it on Wed night in Freo - pretty good, as was the pizza. The place was packed. 

Tastes like LCPA used to taste (US cascade), but more heavy in the flavour hops. Unusual that is was light on in bitterness, and light on in aroma. Must have hopped mainly for flavour.

Worth dropping in for!


----------



## chappo1970 (17/4/09)

Supra-Jim said:


> Airfares to Melb are cheap Chappo, plus i'm sure you could work out some sort of sleeping arrangement with Ed the Dog (Brewing Assistant and Chief Security Officer)at our place if you do make it down.
> 
> :icon_cheers: SJ




Oooooo! That's so tempting! SWMBO would smell a rat if said I had to go for work purposes thou?

Do you think Ed would like my human breath down his back :lol: you know what I do to camels!


----------



## brendo (17/4/09)

Looks like I am going to have to make a trip into Fitzroy at some point to sample this bad boy... tough cross to bear...

Brendo


----------



## Supra-Jim (17/4/09)

Chappo said:


> Do you think Ed would like my human breath down his back :lol: you know what I do to camels!



Providing what ever you were doing  didn't interupt him "getting sexy" with your leg or shoes, he'd be fine.

Regarding work, we have been considering renovations at home, and there is plenty of beer available for busy workers! B) Though i guess it's just one of those jobs you'd need to see first hand!

:icon_cheers: SJ


----------



## .DJ. (17/4/09)

eric8 said:


> DJ did they say when it was going to be on? I was thinking of popping in there tonight.


No idea.. give them a call!!


----------



## eric8 (17/4/09)

.DJ. said:


> No idea.. give them a call!!


Not open till 4pm <_< Guess i will find out when I go tonight :chug:


----------



## KoNG (17/4/09)

Nice....!
i'm in Freo tomorrow, so thats a couple of hours penned in prior to seeing a few bands.


----------



## warrenlw63 (17/4/09)

KoNG said:


> so thats a couple of hours penned in prior to seeing a few bands.



Nice one... Are the Wiggles in town? :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## Bizier (17/4/09)

Nice, I want to see some decent IPAs regularly released to raise the bar.

I am keen to know what the IBU is.


----------



## JonL (17/4/09)

Down at L.C a couple of weeks ago and saw the IPA - was waiting at the bar for the guy in front to stop buying for a crowd of a 100, when the wife comes up, grabs me and says, "we're out of here"! They wanted to make her queue for a table so she told them where to stick it......so I never did get to try it......yet!


----------



## KoNG (17/4/09)

warrenlw63 said:


> Nice one... Are the Wiggles in town? :lol:
> 
> Warren -



Nah, but Zappa is....


----------



## T.D. (17/4/09)

KoNG said:


> Nah, but Zappa is....



You suck, twice!


----------



## benny_bjc (17/4/09)

It is a real pitty that most seasonal / limited edition beers dont get bottled. 

I would love to get hold of some limited edition Little Creatures and also the Mountain Goat.


----------



## Doc (17/4/09)

eric8 said:


> DJ did they say when it was going to be on? I was thinking of popping in there tonight.



Coming up is the only official word

Doc


----------



## Bribie G (17/4/09)

Chappo said:


> WHAT ABOUT BRISVEGAS???? <_<
> 
> Told ya social vacuum.......



Not at all, I work in the Valley and usually walk to the Station mid to late evening past the Chinese outdoor restaurant tables and a number of bars, and everyone seems to be drinking TED or Sol so who are we to criticise all those hundreds of fine young discerning professional people?


----------



## warrenlw63 (17/4/09)

KoNG said:


> Nah, but Zappa is....



So for the next generation of Zappa we could say...

Dweezils ripped my flesh?

Warren -


----------



## Katherine (20/4/09)

KoNG said:


> Nice....!
> i'm in Freo tomorrow, so thats a couple of hours penned in prior to seeing a few bands.



So what did you think? I was there on Saturday... Got there early to get a table, you could hear the Blues Festival! Anyhow ordered the Stimulus staight up... mouthful of Cascade and a bitter finish but lacks something in between! So I then went back to the pale ale. But going back on Saturday to give it another go! 

Has any body had a burger at the new Creatures burger bar yet????


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (20/4/09)

warrenlw63 said:


> Nice one... Are the Wiggles in town? :lol:
> 
> Warren -


No but us wobbles will be on Anzac day.
GB


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (20/4/09)

Katie said:


> So what did you think? I was there on Saturday... Got there early to get a table, you could hear the Blues Festival! Anyhow ordered the Stimulus staight up... mouthful of Cascade and a bitter finish but lacks something in between! So I then went back to the pale ale. But going back on Saturday to give it another go!
> 
> Has any body had a burger at the new Creatures burger bar yet????


So not a good stimulus? Should we head straight to Clancy's?
GB :icon_drool2:


----------



## Katherine (20/4/09)

I wouldnt mind trying it again... so Clancy's then who know's... We could wobble down to the Sail for there IPA! Also if you have not being to creatures for awhile you should see it now! They have pushed the smokers out the back on the water front (DARN) so the front bit does not look messy! Then there is a bridge that walks over to the old harbourside site which is a burger bar! The place looks fantastic. 

Patch is also coming... apparently he is expecting some kind of birthday surprise from me! Maybe Ill get him a Yagger Bomb!


----------



## KoNG (20/4/09)

Katie said:


> So what did you think? I was there on Saturday... Got there early to get a table, you could hear the Blues Festival! Anyhow ordered the Stimulus staight up... mouthful of Cascade and a bitter finish but lacks something in between! So I then went back to the pale ale. But going back on Saturday to give it another go!
> 
> Has any body had a burger at the new Creatures burger bar yet????


I really enjoyed it...! we were probably there between 1 and 2pm
the boatload of cascade is obviously dominant, but i still found it balanced... in the IPA slant.
As did my better half, we slurped two pints and a coupla pizza's before heading over to the blues festival to pay the same $9 for a 330ml cup of LCPA (atleast the option for decent beer was there.!!).

i definitely wouldn't have wanted anymore malt presence (I actually enjoyed the slight lack of malt sweetness, that makes the likes of Matilda's Alpha, undrinkable for me).
I'll definitely be searching out a few more pints before it disappears..!


havent tried the creatures burger bar
but did go to Jus Burgers in leederville yesterday. yum..!


----------



## Katherine (20/4/09)

At the least rained kept away for the festival... Augie March sounded great. I was with the cute little black puppy if you saw it we were there from 11.30 - 5.00pm...


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (20/4/09)

Katie said:


> I wouldnt mind trying it again... so Clancy's then who know's... We could wobble down to the Sail for there IPA! Also if you have not being to creatures for awhile you should see it now! They have pushed the smokers out the back on the water front (DARN) so the front bit does not look messy! Then there is a bridge that walks over to the old harbourside site which is a burger bar! The place looks fantastic.
> 
> Patch is also coming... apparently he is expecting some kind of birthday surprise from me! Maybe Ill get him a Yagger Bomb!


Dam I gave up smoking so I could drink and be sociable ! Ok we start at LC's then The Sail for a IPA then Clancy's ? Then I fall asleep on the train on the way home. :super: 
GB


----------



## Katherine (20/4/09)

Good on ya! 

I guess that makes sense as Clancys is closer to the train station.


----------



## mika (20/4/09)

Katie said:


> ....
> Has any body had a burger at the new Creatures burger bar yet????



Looks like I'll end up Freo sometime on the weekend then :icon_drool2:


----------



## Fourstar (20/4/09)

I stumbled into Creatures dining hall at around 11PM on Friday in Melb... (note stumbled in.)

I checked the boards and signage, nothing stating the Stimulus IPA. Couldn't be bothered waiting around at the bar for a beer so quickly escaped again. Has anyone been over the weekend? Has it arrived??


----------



## Kai (20/4/09)

It's supposed to arrive at the Dining Hall by this Friday.


----------



## jayse (20/4/09)

Not sure if its been posted on the forum somewhere already but a handfull 'a kegs of this will be tapped at the wheatsheaf friday afternoon/nite along with some double hightail.

I'am looking at getting down there and waking up saturday morning dawn service with some blunt force trauma.


----------



## Fourstar (20/4/09)

Kai said:


> It's supposed to arrive at the Dining Hall by this Friday.



:icon_drool2: ... Sweet sweet candy!


----------



## Timmsy (20/4/09)

jayse said:


> Not sure if its been posted on the forum somewhere already but a handfull 'a kegs of this will be tapped at the wheatsheaf friday afternoon/nite along with some double hightail.
> 
> I'am looking at getting down there and waking up saturday morning dawn service with some blunt force trauma.



Yes i had got the email aswell. I will be venturing down there myself for a few. I wish i can get to dawn service but work has me in! Not happy about that!


----------



## Alex T (23/4/09)

Hi guys,

Hope some of you out there have been able to give it a crack. I think the entire brewing team has been having this for knock-off drinks for the past two weeks. Currently it can be dispensed from either the main bar or brewhouse bar/cellar door (which can be an easier place to duck in for a quick beer).

I am loving it. The beer is 50IBU - we actually measured it several times as it was too smooth and we were questioning the results. Very balanced with pretty big mouthfeel. The dark crystal really has come out and all in all it has combined to be a very drinkable beer. Aroma is a bit low, but flavour is high, so I agree with that comment. When it warms up I think it is a winner.

Hope you Melbourne guys can try it soon at the Dining Hall and a few other locations - Local Tap House will have it as well, and the Great Britain I believe. And yes Wheatsheaf will have it on tap beginning Friday.... and Local Tap House in Sydney I think has it as well. Maybe even the Aussie Hotel.... This is from memory, so I hope I have got that all right, and hope I haven't missed any pubs.

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## Sammus (23/4/09)

Yeah I tried the LC hall and the local taphouse in melbs over the past few days, no word of it at either place.


fwiw the food at lc hall melb sucks big time, overpriced and tasteless. I've heard it's top notch at freemantle and was hoping for something decent.


----------



## beerbrewer76543 (24/4/09)

OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!

I tried it last night and it is outrageously hoppy! Yum yum yum!!!

I was chatting to a bloke in the new brewing side of the premises in Freo and he rekons its about 50 IBU's. I dont really know what that means but apparently its pretty high...

So I know where I am spending my ANZAC day Monday holiday...


----------



## Fourstar (24/4/09)

Sammus said:


> fwiw the food at lc hall melb sucks big time, overpriced and tasteless.



You obviously haven't had the pleasure of trying the Lamb Shanks.... :icon_drool2:


----------



## tfxm (24/4/09)

Its on now at the Melbourne Dining Hall.
Just got back from having a pint (tough ride home).
Yum!


----------



## Katherine (29/4/09)

Well Saturday I tried this for a second time.... 

Some of you Melbourne guys must of tried it by now! What you think?


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (29/4/09)

I tried it Friday night. Too much Cascade bitterness and flavour for mine. Would have been nice with a bit more malt to back up the 50 IBU.

C&B
TDA


----------



## drsmurto (29/4/09)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> I tried it Friday night. Too much Cascade bitterness and flavour for mine. Would have been nice with a bit more malt to back up the 50 IBU.
> 
> C&B
> TDA



I wasnt too sure either so went back for a few more pints and now i cant remember whether i liked it or not... :lol:


----------



## Katherine (29/4/09)

DrSmurto said:


> I wasnt too sure either so went back for a few more pints and now i cant remember whether i liked it or not... :lol:



Ha.... Ive being back twice! I agree with TDA... It's not that I don't like it! but!


----------



## jonocarroll (29/4/09)

A bit grassy for my liking - likely due to the high-cohumulone cascade. I'll have to go back sometime to see if that settles down over time (assuming any will be left). I agree that it could have used a bit more malt to back up the hoppiness, but I would also have liked to see the hoppiness pushed towards the flavour a little more for what could be a mighty good IPA.

I know I went back for seconds. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Fourstar (29/4/09)

Contemplating they lonely walk up to Creatures Dining Hall for a taster tonight... Bit chilly in old Melbourne today. 

I Wish SWMBO wasn't working this evening. It would give me more of an excuse to drag her out with me!


----------



## Katherine (29/4/09)

It suits hot weather Im thinking!


----------



## Fourstar (29/4/09)

Katie said:


> It suits hot weather Im thinking!



On the sandy beaches of Goa maybe?


----------



## mika (29/4/09)

Tried it on the weekend and pretty much agree with what everyone's said. I think some of the percieved bitterness is the harshness that Cascade can throw up when used late in the boil. I really don't class it as 'that' bitter, but the aroma and flavour of the cascade sure come thru. Some have mentioned about the clarity, that's hop haze if anything. The Malt presence isn't quite there and I got a little sugary sweetness about 2/3rd's of the way thru the glass, be interesting to see what the FG was. Still, a very nice drop which I enjoyed. Meanwhile, wasn't so impressed with the burgers..


----------



## Sammus (29/4/09)

Fourstar said:


> You obviously haven't had the pleasure of trying the Lamb Shanks.... :icon_drool2:



Naw, not a big fan of lamb. Or veal. Or anything baby really. To quote pulp fiction... "My girlfriend's a vegetarian, which pretty much makes me a vegetarian too, but I do love the taste of a good burger".

Veggie Bar just up from LC hall rocks my world. I'd basically live there if I lived near melbs.


----------



## Katherine (29/4/09)

> wasn't so impressed with the burgers..
> 
> 
> > I have not tried them yet! bummer! Nice view though.


----------



## Fourstar (29/4/09)

Sammus said:


> Veggie Bar just up from LC hall rocks my world. I'd basically live there if I lived near melbs.



Not that im Vege and probabaly dont have the capacity to say this, but i think VB stinks compared to the plenty of other places serving good vegge food in melbourne. Lentil As Anything springs to mind as a 100% vegetarian place, or my local indian restaurant. I remember hearing a quote from a chef, a customer asked... 'do you make vegetarian meal's?' No i dont make vegetarian meals, only dishes that are suitable for vegetarians to eat. 

Majority of veg food has the stigma of being bland. E.g. steamed greens or those sucky 'soy dogs' or 'Soy Roasts' :blink: . If you want meat, eat it! If i was Vege, i'd ask to be turned indian.... pulses + paneer = Rocks my world!


----------



## Kai (29/4/09)

Katie said:


> I have not tried them yet! bummer! Nice view though.



You should see the view from the brewhouse!

I pitched a sulk last weekend because I don't have the money to go to the dining hall or the taphouse to try this beer. Then I decided I can just brew my own at home


----------



## Swinging Beef (29/4/09)

Im looking forward to trying it somewhere quite close quite soon.
More news as it comes to hand, IBUs.


Also.. I wss under the eggspression that lentil as anything shut down due to their crazy arsed method of charging for a meal.


----------



## bum (29/4/09)

I swear to god one time they told me to pay next time I came in because no one had any change to break a $50. Yeah, I'll definitely do that! Their webpage says they're still open.

I'm not sure sure it is their billing policy that would close them down but their incredibly bland food.


----------



## Sammus (29/4/09)

Yeah they would have to make it for next to nothing, the place is basically a soup kitchen. VB >> LAA


----------



## Fourstar (29/4/09)

App they are actually thriving. (for a co-op style meal anyway)



Sammus said:


> VB >> LAA



Ha Vegetarian full stop << Rockpool! :icon_drool2: mmm... Wagyu!


----------



## bum (29/4/09)

Vlado's FTW!


----------



## Sammus (29/4/09)

Fourstar said:


> App they are actually thriving. (for a co-op style meal anyway)
> 
> 
> 
> Ha Vegetarian full stop << Rockpool! :icon_drool2: mmm... Wagyu!



thats why you have those vampire teeth! mungin in to all that mammal 

naw... i could nosh on some wagyu right now haha


----------



## Fourstar (29/4/09)

Sammus said:


> thats why you have those vampire teeth! mungin in to all that mammal.



I'll rip your face off! Like siegfried and roy's tiger baby! REAAOOWWRRRRR!!


----------



## Katherine (30/4/09)

> Majority of veg food has the stigma of being bland. E.g. steamed greens or those sucky 'soy dogs' or 'Soy Roasts' :blink: . If you want meat, eat it! If i was Vege, i'd ask to be turned indian.... pulses + paneer = Rocks my world!



Southern Indian all the way


----------



## drsmurto (30/4/09)

Katie said:


> Southern Indian all the way



Don't forget aloo gobi. Northern indian but very tasty.

Vegetarian food got me thru a 6 month patch during uni where i couldnt afford meat. Well, i chose not to afford meat. Could afford to drink 7 days a week but not a chop in sight.

Rice, spuds, carrots, cauli and plenty of spices and i lived like a king....


----------



## Curry (30/4/09)

Thinking of heading down to Freeo tonight, does anyone know if it still available?

Cheers

Curry


----------



## BottleBitch (30/4/09)

Kai said:


> You should see the view from the brewhouse!
> 
> I pitched a sulk last weekend because I don't have the money to go to the dining hall or the taphouse to try this beer. Then I decided I can just brew my own at home





Dont worry Kiazza, I will have a pint of IPA for you tonight after my shift, see I'm always helping you out! got any beer in a bottle yet at the wabbbit, old mate?

Curry we still have some IPA left so come on down, it goes well with a pizza and fritz 

Cheers

Brett


----------



## Sammus (30/4/09)

DrSmurto said:


> Don't forget aloo gobi. Northern indian but very tasty.
> 
> Vegetarian food got me thru a 6 month patch during uni where i couldnt afford meat. Well, i chose not to afford meat. Could afford to drink 7 days a week but not a chop in sight.
> 
> Rice, spuds, carrots, cauli and plenty of spices and i lived like a king....




Must've been a while ago! I think living off meat is like a million times cheaper than buying enough fresh produce to keep you sated!


----------



## Curry (30/4/09)

Herbstoffe said:


> Dont worry Kiazza, I will have a pint of IPA for you tonight after my shift, see I'm always helping you out! got any beer in a bottle yet at the wabbbit, old mate?
> 
> Curry we still have some IPA left so come on down, it goes well with a pizza and fritz
> 
> ...



Thanks Brett, see you around 5pm


----------



## Kai (30/4/09)

Herbstoffe said:


> Dont worry Kiazza, I will have a pint of IPA for you tonight after my shift, see I'm always helping you out! got any beer in a bottle yet at the wabbbit, old mate?



Thanks brettles, you're a gentleman and a scholar. Monday's the day..


----------



## Muggus (30/4/09)

Sammus said:


> Must've been a while ago! I think living off meat is like a million times cheaper than buying enough fresh produce to keep you sated!


Bloody well seems that way!

I hear meat salad is the next big thing. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Ross (15/5/09)

Looks like it's finally arrived in Brizzy :icon_chickcheers: 

GRAND CENTRAL HOTEL "STIMULUS PACKAGE" 
Fresh on the back of the budget being announced this week, GRAND CENTRAL HOTEL are proud to present a "RUBBER STAMP" exclusive STIMULUS PACKAGE of our own.
Thanks to our good friends at Little Creatures and as a result of Matt Coorey's thorough and exhaustive "research trip" to Fremantle we are pleased to present for your tasting pleasure, LITTLE CREATURES "STIMULUS IPA". Renowned for their Pale Ale, Rogers and Bright Ale this is a beer like no other. What better way to spend your $900 stimulus payment than on a beer aptly named THE STIMULUS IPA.

Alex the head brewer has supplied some indication of what you can expect to try but to be honest the only true way to decide is to taste the beer yourself.
Speared at 11:35am today, this beer will not be here for long so pop in and join me for a few ales NOW and see what all the fuss is about.

STIMULUS IPA
This beer is about hops - we recently got our fresh shipment of Cascade hops and decided it was time to give them a proper test. At the brewery we used hops just about everywhere - kettle, whirlpool, hopback and even dryhopped in the fermenter. The result is a "hop-sack" nose as we call it - there is so much Cascade it almost doesn't smell like Cascade... is that possible? One person has commented "orange marmalade" - hops are a wonderful thing! There is a nice malt backbone helped out with use of dark crystal malt. The result - a beer with a very full, almost silky, mouthfeel, and a smooth big bitterness that grows and grows. The brewers think it tastes best just a bit warmer, but that is up to personal preference!

The specs for the beer enthusiasts:
Alcohol: 5.2%ABV
Bitterness: 50 IBU
Colour: ~25 EBC (so a shade darker than Pale Ale)
Malts: Pale Ale, Munich, Caramalt and Dark Crystal
Hops: Cascade!


----------



## Snow (15/5/09)

Ross said:


> Looks like it's finally arrived in Brizzy :icon_chickcheers:
> 
> GRAND CENTRAL HOTEL "STIMULUS PACKAGE"
> Fresh on the back of the budget being announced this week, GRAND CENTRAL HOTEL are proud to present a "RUBBER STAMP" exclusive STIMULUS PACKAGE of our own.
> ...



Hooray! I'm heading down there in about 15 mins to meet up with a mate from Townsville. Will give a report when i'm sober  

Cheers - Snow


----------

